
Lasagne Implementation of Densely Connected Convolutional Networks - lun4r
https://github.com/rschuil/lasagne-densely-connected-convolutional-networks
======
ekidd
This has a two-line README, and a single Python source file containing the
code comment:

> Borrows heavily from "Densely Connected Convolutional Networks (DenseNets)"
> ([https://github.com/liuzhuang13/DenseNet](https://github.com/liuzhuang13/DenseNet))
> and "Densely Connected Convolutional Network (DenseNet) in Lasagne
> ([https://github.com/Lasagne/Recipes/tree/master/papers/densen...](https://github.com/Lasagne/Recipes/tree/master/papers/densenet))

Try those two links for considerably more information about what's going on
here and why it's interesting.

